# back spacing and bolt pattern



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what is the bolt pattern and backspacing for the 05 17" stockers? i c some rimes that come in 17"x7 17"x7.5 and 17"x8. i here you guys talk about 8's up front and 8.5 in the rear. will these other size make a bad ride?


----------

